# Mahi data ML260 power steering location



## Cookscattle (1 mo ago)

Hello all, thanks for having such useful forum.
I bought a used mahindra 5500 but cannot find location of power steering. It’s low on power steering and cannot find location to fill fluid. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I believe ML260 is the loader model, not the tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

According to tractordata.com, the ML260 loader fits Mahindra 4500, 5500, 6000, & 6500 tractors. And possibly others? If you have one of these tractors, attached below is an Operators Manual. Covers general maintenance items for your tractor, should include power steering maintenance. A new owner really should have an Operators Manual 









MAHINDRA 4500 5500 6000 2WD TRACTOR OPERATORS MANUAL BOOK | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MAHINDRA 4500 5500 6000 2WD TRACTOR OPERATORS MANUAL BOOK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Cookscattle (1 mo ago)

Is this it?


----------

